# My new future shop in TN!



## xalky

I'm going to be relocating to Tennessee within the next 12 months or so. Here's the place that I will be moving my equipment into. It's 40'x60' inside plus the 10x60 porch on the front. There's a 9000lb car lift inside and a professional automotive paint mixing station that comes with it. 





There's lots of junk strewn on the floor that needs to be cleaned out.













I'm pretty darn excited about moving out to the country.

Now to organize the move. It's gonna cost some money to move all my good crap 600 miles, but I'm determined to make it happen.


Marcel


----------



## GK1918

I'll be the first to say sweet sweet.  About the size of ours.  You may consider a "white room Raytheon called it" low ceilings hospitol clean Machine shop & easy to heat.
Heat is my problem.  We just had to get a 250,000 btu bullet heater. 10 mins. run time gets up to 70*  Then the furnace maintains it with all that iron warmed up...
enjoy Marcel !!

sam


----------



## xalky

I've already thought about the heat situation. I think I'm going to extend the loft area out another 15 ft or so, out to where the garage door and the heater is in that second photo. Then insulate the floor/ceiling of the loft and just close in the sides with some heavy plastic for the winter months. Heck I might even air condition it for the summer too. For the immediate future, I think that plan will cut my heating costs down significantly, and it won't really cost too much to implement. The winters are are an average of 10 degrees warmer than here in CT, so that oughta help a little bit too.


----------



## thayne_1

That will be a nice shop.


----------



## Bill C.

xalky said:


> I've already thought about the heat situation. I think I'm going to extend the loft area out another 15 ft or so, out to where the garage door and the heater is in that second photo. Then insulate the floor/ceiling of the loft and just close in the sides with some heavy plastic for the winter months. Heck I might even air condition it for the summer too. For the immediate future, I think that plan will cut my heating costs down significantly, and it won't really cost too much to implement. The winters are are an average of 10 degrees warmer than here in CT, so that oughta help a little bit too.



Nice building.  Might consider AC for the Summers.  I live in the Ohio River Valley and we have Hot, Hazy, Humid Summer days sometimes. If nothing else to keep the machines stable. When I worked in Texas the shop there was one of those consistent temperature and humidity controlled buildings.  

Good luck in your new location.


----------



## stefanoworx

Welcome to Tennessee!  What part are you moving to? I'm south of Nashville. And you will want a/c and some heat. I have a basement shop but still use a heater in the dead of winter. 
Joe


----------



## righto88

Welcome to the great state of Tennessee. You are going to have a nice shop.


----------



## Rbeckett

Marcel, you are killing me with the new shop... Now I want one too.  But I will never be able to afford a building that nice or that large, but a man can still dream can't he?  Congrats on such a great find and I hope it will be close to your regular job if you keep one of those too.  I would give up both of my boys and their little purse if I could just go back to work part time for a couple of more years.  But that's not gonna happen either, so no sense crying over spilled milk anymore I guess.  Good luck and what king of power is available in the shop?  Single or three phase 220 or what?  Probably good to know in advance in case you have to get it changed for some reason.  Although with RPC and electronics to change it around you wont have to worry much at all if any.

Bob


----------



## xalky

I'll be moving to Bulls Gap, TN. It's right near Greenville. Smack dab between kingsport and knoxville. 

Bob, I'm self employed, I intend that to be so in TN also. It's single phase 220, I'll be bringing my 3 phase converter with me. I'll be out in the country amongst the cows and the farms.


----------



## extropic

Neat building. I'm imagining one of those perfect days when you have all our doors up, just because you can. Congratulations and best wishes.


----------



## GarageGuy

What an awesome shop!  You'll have a lot of fun with that much space.  :greenwithenvy:

GG


----------



## Wireaddict

I hope you enjoy it here as much as I do since we moved here 2 years ago.  I live about 90 miles west of Nashville & about 30 miles south of the KY border.  Before moving here I just dreamed about building things, here I can actually do it [although on a scale that doesn't exceed the limits of my mini mill].  From my experience in the shop here, besides an A/C & heater, you may well need a dehumidifier to remove moisture & condensation in the summer since your shop also has a cement floor.  I haven't got one yet but plan to before next summer to reduce rust.


----------



## 12bolts

I love living out in the country. After 15 years in the city you couldnt drag me back there with anything.
Nice shop Marcel

cheers Phil


----------



## xalky

Wireaddict said:


> I hope you enjoy it here as much as I do since we moved here 2 years ago.  I live about 90 miles west of Nashville & about 30 miles south of the KY border.  Before moving here I just dreamed about building things, here I can actually do it [although on a scale that doesn't exceed the limits of my mini mill].  From my experience in the shop here, besides an A/C & heater, you may well need a dehumidifier to remove moisture & condensation in the summer since your shop also has a cement floor.  I haven't got one yet but plan to before next summer to reduce rust.


I think we're gonna love it. I've talked to a lot of people living in TN that have moved there from other states and urban areas,( i recognized them by their lack of Tennessee twang in their speech). I made it a point to ask those people lots of questions. They've all said the same thing, "you're gonna love it here",  
One of the first things that struck me is how friendly and helpful everyone is in that part of the country. I'm sure their are exceptions, but my experience so far has been nothing but positive, even on a business level. 



12bolts said:


> I love living out in the country. After 15 years in the city you couldnt drag me back there with anything.
> Nice shop Marcel
> 
> cheers Phil


Yup, I lived in the country as a kid, and always loved the freedom of being out in the country. I really dislike traffic, confined spaces, and people meddling in my business. The area to which I'm moving is in an "unrestricted zoning" area. Which means I can basically do anything I want on my own property...absolutely fantastic! )


----------



## Rbeckett

Marcel. 
I am just like you and recently returned to the country (15 years ago) and plan to die right here when the time comes.  I live a fair distance from the biggest town nearby and have 2 small towns between it and I,  just to insure they will never reach me with their taxes and zoning and big city junque.  I built my shop the way I wanted it and could afford.  If I had to comply with all the zoning and permit requirements I could never have afforded to have even a small shop (20X20) like mine.  Once you move and get settled let word of mouth get around that you might be interested in doing thsi or that kind of work and you will have more than you care to do soon enough.  I have folks calling, coming by and emailing me everyday looking for welding, cnc plasma   work and  fabrication that I can pick and chose the most lucrative and pass on the rest.  Since I got sick it has been a real show stopper, but my loyal customers keep checking in to get their work done as soon as I am able.  So take your time and get the move out of the way and relax for a spell before you have to go back to work.

Bob


----------



## Ulma Doctor

Marcel,
that's one sweet shop you got there!!!!!
:hugethumbzup:


----------



## ronhubbard

Ulma Doctor said:


> Marcel,
> that's one sweet shop you got there!!!!!
> :hugethumbzup:


Marcel , Welcome to TN. I'm just up the road from you in Johnson City. When you get settled look me up.
Ron


----------



## GarageGuy

xalky said:


> The area to which I'm moving is in an "unrestricted zoning" area. Which means I can basically do anything I want on my own property...absolutely fantastic! )



'Tis the stuff of dreams.  I can't hardly blow my nose without the "village fathers'" approval.  The village usually finds something petty to harass me about every couple of years or so.

GG


----------



## Chip

Dang! I could live in something like that!
Of course I would probably end up permanently single. Decisions, Decisions... :makingdecision:


----------



## xalky

Chip said:


> Dang! I could live in something like that!
> Of course I would probably end up permanently single. Decisions, Decisions... :makingdecision:


I did think about building a living section inside but my wife was having none of it. After I thought about it for awhile, she was right....it would have taken away from my shop space! LOL


----------



## burdickjp

I'm from the midwest. It's flat. I hate it. I need topography in my life.

I took a road trip to the Smokey mountains a few falls ago in a Miata. The car was getting rough, so my friend and I were putting it out to pasture properly. We stopped at a random overlook in the park and I was overwhelmed by the view. We just stood there for a few minutes and the only thing I could think to say was, "F*** Illinois". His only response, "Yeah". I think anyone who's seen that place would agree that the only thing the midwest has going for it is sunsets. For about 20 minutes everyday it's an amazing place, but this does not make up for the other 23.75 hours of worthless.
I've been trying to get to TN or OR since then. I would prefer OR, but TN would probably make me just as happy.

This is a really roundabout way of saying I'm jealous all the way around.


----------



## Wireaddict

Tennessee has two advantages for ya' then, it's closer & winters are warmer.


----------



## RandyM

Chip said:


> Dang! I could live in something like that!
> Of course I would probably end up permanently single. Decisions, Decisions... :makingdecision:



And, the down side is?:whistle:


----------



## rmack898

That's a sweet looking shop Marcel.

I hope you document your move so we can see the logistics of moving a shop. I have one more move to make in the upcoming year or two but you will probably move before me, so maybe by documenting your move I can learn a thing or two.


----------



## John1961

Sweet shop, hope your move goes smooth. I've been through Tennessee a few times and I concur, it's beautiful.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xalky

I will document the move. I've been planning this move for over a year now. The shop will be moved in combination with my household stuff. I think I've settled on using ABF freight. They have a program specifics tailored for cross country moves. I'm gonna have to rent a fork lift out hire a rigger at both ends to load the machines. ABF gives you 3 days on both ends to load and unload the trailer(s). It's gonna cost me roughly $5000 for 2-28ft trailers, for a750 mile move , plus the fork lifts at both locations. 
I looked at buying a 40 ft steel shipping container but the logistics of loading and unloading it make no sense, I'd need a crane at both ends. Too expensive. The other thing I looked at was a Ryder box truck with the lift gate, but they don't rent one way, so the cost would add up to about the same and I'd have 2 work twice as hard. Uhaul just doesn't the weight carrying capacity needed. Penske rents one way but again the cost is roughly the same as abf fir the same capacity and I gotta do all the driving, so that was a no go too. Your requirements may vary. ABF charges by the linear foot of trailer used, not by weight, which is gonna work out great for me, since I have at least 30000 pounds worth of such to move. If I only use 14' of a 28' trailer they only charge me for the 14'. I thought about hiring a private trucker but haven't found one yet, and I don't think any trucker would be willing to wait 2 days or so for me to load and unload. I'm still open to suggestions, if anyone has experience with these things.


----------



## ebgb68

Like the new shop !!  Make sure and post your progress !


----------



## Wireaddict

We hired a moving company when we moved here from Michigan [roughly 700 miles] &, while I don't remember all the details anymore, they charged by weight & our belongings only partially filled their 56-foot semi trailer but cost us about $8500.  At that time I only had 2 rollaway tool boxes, Walker-Turner pedestal drill press & a Sheldon 10.25 X 56 in. lathe for major shop supplies.  They had a heavy-duty dolly to carry the lathe into & out of their trailer.  I have a travel trailer & carried our clothes, a Gerstner tool chest, oscilloscope, short wave radio & other delicate items it it.


----------



## xalky

The most problematic machine I have to move is the 20x40 ikegai lathe. That sucker weighs about 6000lbs. My other machines are about 2000lbs and under, which won't be too bad to move myself. That monster lathe is the logistical thorn in my side, that requires a fork lift. So if I'm gonna get a fork lift, I may as well use it to load the other heavy things as well.


----------



## wnec65

I moved my shop from Massachusetts to North Carolina in 2007.  I was into RVing so already had a diesel pickup. I bought a 24 ft enclosed car trailer with a ramp door, pallatized my equipment and bought a new pallet jack from Harbor Freight. I installed floor hooks in the front of the trailer so I could winch the equipment up the ramp door.  I made 2 trips to move machinery, and weighed what I put in the trailer or used machine specs so as not to go over the 10K gvw of the trailer.  I had an upright band saw, B-port, 13 in. Clausing Colchester and Hardinge tool room lathe. Plus  cut off saw, work benches , rollaways , garden equipment, antique tractor, and whatever.  Still hired a moving company to move house hold belongings. I personally made 4 trips and figure I moved about 25000 lbs myself.  In the end I sold the trailer for a few dollars less than I paid for it.  Fuel alone for the 4 trips was probably $2200 and $2000 loss on the trailer not sure it was a good deal, but I could do, it at my pace. No deadlines to load and unload.


----------



## Chip

RandyM said:


> And, the down side is?:whistle:


No one to groan at my dumb jokes?  :coffeebreak:


----------



## mattthemuppet2

congrats on the move and the great new shop, TN is a beautiful place that's for sure. Sounds like you have the logistics down, though I wonder how much a decent 2nd hand forklift would cost + shipping, vs. hiring one at both ends? I guess at 6000lbs, you're getting into the pretty beefy forklift market though.

We moved from central PA to eastern WA this year and just shy of 9000lb cost us around $8600. The move went really well, quick and professional and nothing broke, although I took great pains to protect my tools. My largest was a 15in WT drill press, so nothing like what you'll be moving. Only downside is that we'll have to move again next year or the year after.


----------



## xalky

wnec65 said:


> I moved my shop from Massachusetts to North Carolina in 2007.  I was into RVing so already had a diesel pickup. I bought a 24 ft enclosed car trailer with a ramp door, pallatized my equipment and bought a new pallet jack from Harbor Freight. I installed floor hooks in the front of the trailer so I could winch the equipment up the ramp door.  I made 2 trips to move machinery, and weighed what I put in the trailer or used machine specs so as not to go over the 10K gvw of the trailer.  I had an upright band saw, B-port, 13 in. Clausing Colchester and Hardinge tool room lathe. Plus  cut off saw, work benches , rollaways , garden equipment, antique tractor, and whatever.  Still hired a moving company to move house hold belongings. I personally made 4 trips and figure I moved about 25000 lbs myself.  In the end I sold the trailer for a few dollars less than I paid for it.  Fuel alone for the 4 trips was probably $2200 and $2000 loss on the trailer not sure it was a good deal, but I could do, it at my pace. No deadlines to load and unload.


I've been thinking about buying a trailer to move my heavy stuff. I have an express 3500 van which is rated to pull 10,000 lbs. I just put a class 5 hitch on it just in case. The more I think about it, the less economic sense it makes to me. Between lost time and gas and the price of the trailer, and the 12 hour drive, it seems like a losing proposition to me. I might rent a uhaul trailer one way for the final trip to put all my hazardous materials into since those materials are a no no for the abf truck.

I thought about buying a fork lift but moving it down to TN also makes no economic sense. If anything I might buy one in TN, if I can find a beater with at least an 8000 lb lifting capacity. I've been looking on Craig's list down in the area for one. At least I could resell it once I'm done with it, and probably break even. Renting a big enough fork lift in TN would cost roughly $1300 for one week with drop off and pick up charges, $800 for one day. The delivery kills it. 
I have a rigger that'll load all my machines and heavies in CT onto the abf truck for $1000, but I still haven't figured out what I'm gonna do in TN yet.

I've been planning this move for over a year now. I've almost got it nailed down.

Marcel


----------



## rmack898

What's the weight limit on the ABF 28' trailer?
I might be able to fit all my stuff in one trailer but might exceed the weight limit.


----------



## mattthemuppet2

it's a tricky one for sure, although it sounds like you've been thinking about it for some time  Still, this sounds like a final move, so it's a one off cost which will make it a little easier to bear. We had the issue of needing to move things twice, so we had to be a lot more brutal about what we left behind.

At the very least, this will be a great opportunity to find and organise everything!


----------



## xalky

rmack898 said:


> What's the weight limit on the ABF 28' trailer?
> I might be able to fit all my stuff in one trailer but might exceed the weight limit.


I'm not sure. It's probably whatever the single axle trailer can practically handle. It's gotta be at least 30,000 lbs. Per trailer. They don't list a weight limit.


----------



## zmotorsports

Congrats on the new shop Marcel.  That will be nice, great size.  To say I am a bit envious is an understatement.

Mike.


----------



## xalky

I could never afford a place like that where I'm currently living in CT. I kinda landed in it... I guess a little persistence and keeping the flame alive is what allowed this to happen. It's a 30 yr dream come true for me.


----------



## xalky

wnec65 said:


> I moved my shop from Massachusetts to North Carolina in 2007.  I was into RVing so already had a diesel pickup. I bought a 24 ft enclosed car trailer with a ramp door, pallatized my equipment and bought a new pallet jack from Harbor Freight. I installed floor hooks in the front of the trailer so I could winch the equipment up the ramp door.  I made 2 trips to move machinery, and weighed what I put in the trailer or used machine specs so as not to go over the 10K gvw of the trailer.  I had an upright band saw, B-port, 13 in. Clausing Colchester and Hardinge tool room lathe. Plus  cut off saw, work benches , rollaways , garden equipment, antique tractor, and whatever.  Still hired a moving company to move house hold belongings. I personally made 4 trips and figure I moved about 25000 lbs myself.  In the end I sold the trailer for a few dollars less than I paid for it.  Fuel alone for the 4 trips was probably $2200 and $2000 loss on the trailer not sure it was a good deal, but I could do, it at my pace. No deadlines to load and unload.


I'm going to look at a used car/equipment tilt trailer tomorrow. I'm probably gonna buy it, if it all checks out. I can probably get all my machines and toolboxes out there in 2-3 trips. The trailer is gonna cost me about $4000, but I'll save $2000 in forklift charges alone. Plus, I'll probably have use for it later on.



It's 13,500 gvw, 10,000lb weight carrying capacity. I gotta go down to Tennessee in a couple of weeks to take care of some business, so I figured I could take my first load down at the same time. Fingers crossed!

Marcel


----------



## extropic

xalky said:


> I'm not sure. It's probably whatever the single axle trailer can practically handle. It's gotta be at least 30,000 lbs. Per trailer. They don't list a weight limit.



There's a "Have a question" function on the lower left hand corner of the ABF U-Pack site.

From the ABF U-Pack site; "As far as weight goes, a 28-foot trailer can legally haul 22,500 lbs., but only if the weight is evenly distributed. We estimate that a linear foot of household goods typically weighs around 450-500 lbs. That means a trailer full of household goods would weigh around 12,600 lbs. (a far cry from the 22,500 lbs. it's capable of holding.) "


----------



## xalky

That's good to know. Thanks. I didn't see that button on the site. I have a 20" rotary table that takes up a little more than 1 cubic foot of volume that weighs 400# all by itself...:rofl:  I gues they don't have too many people with machine shops making these kinds of moves. )


----------



## gi_984

I just saw this thread .  Any updates?  I've traveled thru the area you are moving to multiple times.  Very nice country.  TN is on my list of states that I'm considering retiring to.  If you haven't bought a trailer yet I'd recommend renting or buying a hydraulic drop bed trailer (not a tilting one) such as made by JLG.  The bed goes all the way to the ground.  With a good pallet jack I've moved my Bridgeport series I and other similar sizelathes and heavier by myself.  Push button operation to lift and lower the bed.  A winch/come along with some equipment straps work well to pull the pallet jack and machine onto the trailer or off.  Just build some nice heavy duty pallets for the machines out of 4X4 and 2X6  and deck screws.  I then bolted the machines to the pallets with the biggest ring bolts I could fit (5/8 I think).  Then I used multiple commercial cargo straps around the columes/beds to stabilize the upper portions of the machines.  I used heavy chain and chain binders over the bases .  Put wood between the metal and the chain.  Tighten until the chain is tight as a guitar string.  Recheck after about a mile and tighten as needed.  Check at every stop.  I could type a lot more.  I've moved  several times state to state and individual machines even more and it is the best way to do it.  Please PM for my number if you have any questions.
Chris


----------



## xalky

I did buy the trailer pictured on the second page of this thread. I looked at renting the JLG drop bed trailer but in the end settled on buying the tilt bed trailer. The jury is still out on whether or not it's gonna work for the heavy 6000lb lathe.

I do have some fears about moving some of this stuff since a lathe fell on me last month and I have a broken leg to show for it.  I got lucky that I didn't get crushed, the leg was a clean break, it could have been much much worse. Freaking lathes and mills are so gosh darned top heavy as to be really scary items to move. At this point, I'm rethinking the best way to get my machines down to TN. I got a quote from a local rigger, that would load my machines onto a flatbed trailer and ship it out to Tennessee for $2600, but i still need someone to unload the stuff and place it in TN, If anyone knows of any riggers down in the Greeneville TN area that could unload some machines off of a trailer for me, that would be really helpful. 

Marcel


----------



## gi_984

Marcel,
     I replied to your message.  Feel free to call me in the evening.  Very sorry to hear about your injuries.  I've had to move and load some big and heavy stuff while in the military from pallets, shipping containers, cargo aircraft, etc.  So hopefully I can give you some tips.
     Before moving into the shop I highly recommend putting in a jib crane or similar hoist, and beef up the electrical system.  This is the best time to run electrical lines, plumb some pipe and drops for the shop air compressor, etc.  Just measure out a basic outline of where you are going to put everything in the shop and leave room for future machine additions or upgrades. Would suck to have to pass on a beautiful machine because you got everything tucked in and bolted down without any room to expand.


----------



## xalky

Ideally all the electrical and plumbing would be run prior to the move, but that aint gonna happen. It'll all have to wait until after all my stuff is moved in and put into position and i'm settled in. I'm in CT and the shop is in TN, it's not like I can drive down there at night for a few hours and go back home. The building is 40x60, so I don't foresee myself running out of room any time soon. There's a 200 amp panel with loads of room for expansion. I have loads of electrical and plumbing stuff that I'll be removing from my shop here in CT that I'll try to reuse in TN. Low budget is the name of the game here, or at least as low as I can go.


----------



## gi_984

I understand about having to move in and do it a little at a time.  My current shop area was similar.  We had to move and get everything done before it turned cold.  Spent our first fall and winter just moving stuff around like a big game of Tetris until it was usable.  Then had to move everything again to upgrade the wiring and install insulation/drywall the following year.


----------



## roadie33

Hey Marcel, Why don't you look for a Bobcat or similar type skid loader with some Forks for it.
You can move some pretty heavy stuff with one depending on the size of loader. 
Then you can also use it for yard or general work around the shop. I am sure the wifey will come up with some outdoor yard projects that would make it worth while to have. 
Just my $.02


----------



## cathead

Marcel,
I machined a ball made from an old electric motor armature
and it reminds me of you.  I thought you should have a look at it too.

I'm really envy your beautiful shop building.  It's a thing of beauty!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 95929


----------



## middle.road

xalky said:


> I did buy the trailer pictured on the second page of this thread. I looked at renting the JLG drop bed trailer but in the end settled on buying the tilt bed trailer. The jury is still out on whether or not it's gonna work for the heavy 6000lb lathe.
> 
> I do have some fears about moving some of this stuff since a lathe fell on me last month and I have a broken leg to show for it.  I got lucky that I didn't get crushed, the leg was a clean break, it could have been much much worse. Freaking lathes and mills are so gosh darned top heavy as to be really scary items to move. At this point, I'm rethinking the best way to get my machines down to TN. I got a quote from a local rigger, that would load my machines onto a flatbed trailer and ship it out to Tennessee for $2600, but i still need someone to unload the stuff and place it in TN, If anyone knows of any riggers down in the Greeneville TN area that could unload some machines off of a trailer for me, that would be really helpful.
> 
> Marcel



There's a couple of very good riggers up in that area. I'm digging for the biz card for a guy out of Jefferson City that loaded up my 1440 when I bought it.
I watch him move several other things that day and he was good.

_Dan


----------



## xalky

roadie33 said:


> Hey Marcel, Why don't you look for a Bobcat or similar type skid loader with some Forks for it.
> You can move some pretty heavy stuff with one depending on the size of loader.
> Then you can also use it for yard or general work around the shop. I am sure the wifey will come up with some outdoor yard projects that would make it worth while to have.
> Just my $.02


 A bobcat ain't gonna lift that 6000lb lathe. I'd really need a 10,000lb capacity fork lift to get the job done. The perils of owning large machines.



cathead said:


> View attachment 95930
> View attachment 95930
> View attachment 95930
> View attachment 95930
> View attachment 95930
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcel,
> I machined a ball made from an old electric motor armature
> and it reminds me of you.  I thought you should have a look at it too.
> 
> I'm really envy your beautiful shop building.  It's a thing of beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 95929



I'm trying to figure out how a ball machined from an old armature reminds you of me. Is it the "old" part or the "balls" part? Lol



middle.road said:


> There's a couple of very good riggers up in that area. I'm digging for the biz card for a guy out of Jefferson City that loaded up my 1440 when I bought it.
> I watch him move several other things that day and he was good.
> 
> _Dan


 Dan, I sent you a pm. I will give that guy a call. Looks very promising.
Thanks


----------



## cathead

Not at all, It's your avatar...


----------



## middle.road

xalky said:


> A bobcat ain't gonna lift that 6000lb lathe. I'd really need a 10,000lb capacity fork lift to get the job done. The perils of owning large machines.



I wouldn't lift it... 'Johnson' bar & rollers all the way. Not sure what you have in CT but the apron/driveway at the TN shed looks like it would handle it.
What is the overall length of the Ikegai lathe? I'm looking for your old post from when you bought but haven't found it yet.
Now to start chewing on a trailer 'type'...

_Dan


----------



## xalky

I already bought a tilt trailer for the lathe. There's a picture of it in this thread somewhere. I'm just having visions of another lathe falling over on me, and not quite as up to the challenge as I was before the last lathe fell on me. It's not that it's not feasible, I think I'd rather just spend the money and have it professional moved than lose another 3 months of my life recuperating from an injury.


----------



## ProMetalShop

You may be able to use your lift to lift equipment off the trailer. I used mine to lift my mill, however it was only 3000 lbs. But it did it with ease and I just pulled out from under it.


----------



## xalky

ProMetalShop said:


> You may be able to use your lift to lift equipment off the trailer. I used mine to lift my mill, however it was only 3000 lbs. But it did it with ease and I just pulled out from under it.


I've thought of that. It's a 9000lb lift, so it should lift anything I have with ease. What did you use between the lift and the piece of equipment, hang it from  a chain or did you use a beam(s) between the booms? Any photos?


----------



## gi_984

Rolling around with a heavy and unequally balanced machine such as a lathe is a risky business.  Agree with the skates and Johnson bar or screw jack with a lifting claw.  If I had to do the forklift option I would only lift enough to clear the trailer and pull the trailer out.  Then lower the machine directly onto the moving skates.  You can rent skates, Johnson bar, etc from local equipment rental stores.  At least I can here since there is a demand for that kind of thing locally.  Not sure about your locale.  Buying skates, etc are an option.  Good to have for future moves.  I'd buy a set myself but they sell quickly around here when they rarely come up on craigslist. 
Your tilt bed trailer will work but you have some rigging and unloading issues you have to be prepared for.  Too much to type since I'm lazy.  CALL me and I'll talk you thru it.
Chris


----------



## ProMetalShop

Hi Marcel, The best I remember, I swung the lift arms in and extended the arms. After which I just drove out from under it. I would use I-beam laid down flat and secure the I-beam with tie downs. Your not going to be that high of the ground. I put my lift arms under the mill head instead of using chain. I was afraid I would run out of lift. 
 I will be moving the shop this summer after we get the new shop built. I'm on the side of a mountain now, and my wife and I figured we move back to her old homestead which is about 30 miles from our house we are in now. I will start a thread on our venture here later, so I don't hi-jack your thread.......


----------



## middle.road

Just had a thought, on the B.A.L. could a couple of 2x12's be bolted across the bottom? That would make winching it up on the tilt bed easier.
We had to recover a track-steer out of the woods down here awhile back and I used 2x12's lubed up with dish soap to pull it out to the road
to then get it up on the trailer. Took another track-steer pushing and an F350 with a 12,000lb winch but we got it out of there and on the trailer.

What type of vehicle have you got to pull the tilt-bed trailer?

_Dan


----------



## middle.road

Any updates?


----------



## Half Nut

WOW, nice, my shop is a 16x16ft shed.LOL.


----------



## rallycat

xalky said:


> That's good to know. Thanks. I didn't see that button on the site. I have a 20" rotary table that takes up a little more than 1 cubic foot of volume that weighs 400# all by itself...:rofl:  I gues they don't have too many people with machine shops making these kinds of moves. )



I moved cross country from San Diego to Asheville a year and a half ago. (Hey, we'll practically be neighbors!) I did not have to move any machinery, so can't add much on that topic, but have a couple comments on boxed stuff. I looked at the usual suspects for DIY moving, but decided fairly quickly that the amount of money saved was not worth the amount of personal wear & tear. I got estimates from a few moving companies - the important thing is to get a "bonded estimate", it is basically a fixed price for the move. The moving sales rep came by the house, saw the big stack of packed boxes & all the stuff yet to be boxed and quoted something like $9K to move 10-11,000 pounds. I have multiple toolboxes with machinist, mechanic, & woodworking tools. My wife is a metalsmith when not at her day job so she has a monster jeweler's bench and tools. And we both read - a lot - so many boxes of books.

Moving day comes and any fantasy I had had of doing it myself is gone by 10 am as a stream of guys fills up the semi. Around this time the lead guy looks at me and says, "Everything you have is heavy." And he explains that the sales guy gets a commission, but when he gets the truck on the scales to get the actual weight it will be so far off the estimate that he will get a good piece of that commission. And if I had not gotten that bonded estimate I would be on the hook for the extra weight. As it turns out the load was ~15-16,000 pounds so it could have been another $5K that wasn't in the budget.

I do know there 2 or 3 riggers in the Greenville - Johnson City area, but have not used them.


----------



## xalky

My move is complete. We finally finished our move in the beginning of September. I ended up doing it all myself with some help. I had 25,000 lbs+ in machinery and tools alone. Plus all my household stuff. It ended up costing me about $10,000 including the investment in the 2 trailers that I now own. I can sell the 2 trailers for $7500. So it cost me $2500 in fuel and blown tires. .. It wasn't easy, and I don't think I'll ever do it again! My back is still feeling it. 
 I'm here in Tennesse now and I don't regret doing it the way I did it, but man it was a ton of work. We're only about an hour and a half away from each other. We should probably get together. I'm about 12 miles from Greenville, TN.


----------



## rallycat

I've been riding a lot near there, but haven't made it past Hot Springs. I'll get hold of you the next time I'm headed that way.


----------



## middle.road

Welcome to Tennesse!
Greenback is about 2-1/2 hours via the scenic route from us. 
Wait til you see some of the sales that come up in your neck of the the woods.


----------



## chip maker

It really surprises me sometimes how a Home Shop ends up bigger than my whole house with attached garage.!!!! That shop looks great Good Luck with the move.


----------



## scsmith42

Chip Maker said:


> It really surprises me sometimes how a Home Shop ends up bigger than my whole house with attached garage.!!!! That shop looks great Good Luck with the move.



Isn't that the way it's supposed to be???


Scott


----------



## chip maker

After thinking about it your right. When we moved to the house we have now I have about 90% of the basement for shop and office use. Still use the office for my computer etc. The rest is for wood and metal working. My wife uses about a 10x10 area for storage space.


----------



## mattthemuppet2

xalky said:


> My move is complete. We finally finished our move in the beginning of September. I ended up doing it all myself with some help. I had 25,000 lbs+ in machinery and tools alone. Plus all my household stuff. It ended up costing me about $10,000 including the investment in the 2 trailers that I now own. I can sell the 2 trailers for $7500. So it cost me $2500 in fuel and blown tires. .. It wasn't easy, and I don't think I'll ever do it again! My back is still feeling it.
> I'm here in Tennesse now and I don't regret doing it the way I did it, but man it was a ton of work. We're only about an hour and a half away from each other. We should probably get together. I'm about 12 miles from Greenville, TN.



congrats on the move! Must feel good to have finally got there. I think you did fantastically money wise - it cost us $8000 to move 8800lb from PA to WA last year. I'm really not looking forward to the next move.


----------



## Leonard

Sweet!


----------



## middle.road

Where the devil did Marcel go? Has anyone heard from him since the move?
Hope all is OK...


----------

